# [SOLVED] Overclocking for laptops



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

im wondering if overclocking for laptops is safe? my friend says its not safe because there are higher stresses (which i knew) and it can cause the processor to malfunction. is it safe?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Overclocking for laptops*

Any attempt at overclocking a laptop will cause increase temps and power consumption.


----------



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Overclocking for laptops*

so will it malfunction or anything?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Overclocking for laptops*

Laptops run hotter than desktops due to its size and lack of proper ventilation. OEM laptops like dell,hp,etc have the bios locked to prevent such changes.

If you are able to overclock do so at your own risk. Heat is the #1 killer of components


----------



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Overclocking for laptops*

ok thanks


----------

